# Rabbits Online Yearbook



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align]
This is the *first* vote! 

You can vote for *more than one* category.

Please only vote for categories that you think you can _take photographs for_.

The number of categories we use will depend on the final vote. 

Vote will go on for *3 days.*

Final Categories will be posted next week in their *own separate threads*.

I will also be posting *"Class of"* posts. You will post a *"yearbook photo"* (bunny and/or human photos) in the thread of the_ year you signed up _to the Rabbits Online forum. 

Note: I tried to combine categories if they seemed similar.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

Aww no best dressed.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2009)

darn, did I forget that one? editing it in!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

Naughtiest Trio and Cutest Couple.... Naughtiest Trio has very few votes but Cutest Couple has high votes... Can my trio of boys enter the Cutest Couple... Lol Just making sure...


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2009)

That would work for me.  If they win, we'll just change the title.


----------



## angelh (May 26, 2009)

Wait, I don't understand. Who are we voting for?


----------



## Becca (May 26, 2009)

We're not voting for anyone atm - to begin with we have to pick the catergories 
So vote for the catergories you want


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 26, 2009)

Awesome! How many categories will there be Minda?


----------



## angelh (May 26, 2009)

Why not include all - as many categories as possible? 

After all, we have a LOT of bunnies on here...


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2009)

*angelh wrote: *


> Why not include all - as many categories as possible?
> 
> After all, we have a LOT of bunnies on here...


too many to handle in one month of photo-taking/voting/me putting it together in yearbook format. 

We will include many, though!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 26, 2009)

Did I miss "messiest/most destructive"?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 27, 2009)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Did I miss "messiest/most destructive"?



ditto ^^


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Did I miss "messiest/most destructive"?


That could be mischievous/troublemaker or furniture renovator. I hated to separate it out too, far. I'll add those to the first category.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 27, 2009)

So when is this going to begin, Minda?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2009)

1 Day Left on the Vote and I will post the threads with the categories when I'm working on the news Friday evening (in between petting Poe...arriving tomorrow, yay!...and taking care of my friend's beagle puppy).


----------



## JadeIcing (May 27, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> 1 Day Left on the Vote and I will post the threads with the categories when I'm working on the news Friday evening (*in between petting Poe...arriving tomorrow*, yay!...and taking care of my friend's beagle puppy).


WAIT! He is coming tomorrow?!?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2009)

That's what we're planning...keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Dublinperky (May 27, 2009)

This is such a cute idea!

Aly!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 28, 2009)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> This is such a cute idea!
> 
> Aly!


If I'm remembering correctly, it was Flashy that sent me the idea.... I could be wrong, though. I can't find the PM and my brain is kinda muddled at the end of the school year.


----------



## Flashy (May 28, 2009)

*nods* It was me, but not in this format. Great job Minda


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 28, 2009)

JadeIcing wrote:


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 1 Day Left on the Vote and I will post the threads with the categories when I'm working on the news Friday evening (*in between petting Poe...arriving tomorrow*, yay!...and taking care of my friend's beagle puppy).
> ...



ok, push that to Saturday 

lots of time to get this all set up!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 28, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> JadeIcing wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> ...


NO WAY!!! I must log on while we're away to see pictures!!


----------

